# Gamer in search of game [Twin Cities, MN]



## AdmundfortGeographer (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm in the western Twin Cities, in Minnesota, and I'm hoping to get myself back into the gaming groove. I've been out of playing the hobby since middle 2007, and even then I hadn't played much for the previous year either.

I'm a decades longtime D&D'er, though I've recently gotten into the worlds of WFRPG and WH40K I've still never played in the RPG or miniatures wargame.

I'm most willing to play D&D or maybe some Warhammer Fantasy RPG.

4e hasn't grabbed my enthusiasm yet, *though I'm really hoping to find a patient group willing to teach an old dog the joys of the system*. I'm also pleased to play in *any* era of D&D (especially BECMI), I've own them all and own most books of most settings (except Planescape).

That said, I'm happy to play with any group still gaming with any fantasy based on D20 such as Pathfinder, Fantasy Craft, Warriors and Warlocks, Trailblazer, etc. I'm not into supers, but who knows . . .  . Star Wars I'll give a shot, though I don't own the RPG books yet.

I just want to game. I'm not into shared story telling type games, though I'll do my part to advance a DM's story. I miss rolling dice, killing monsters, and taking their things.

I'm not into hamming it up and playing amateur thespian, though I'm had a blast being in groups where a few in the group play this style. I don't, but I respect those who are. I'm usually quiet, chiming in here and there. I have difficulty playing all session long "in character".

I've played spellcaster characters, though I don't have the temperament to manage a library of spells. Don't look to me to be the standout superstar wizard. I love those who are! 

My schedule won't be wide open, any night gaming. It looks like weekend availability. At best I think my wife would accept at most two night a month.

FWIW, I'm _not_ going to be available for online games.

If all this seems reasonable, let's talk.


----------

